

Google Launches Google Apps Labs, Third Party Developers Welcome - alexyim
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/28/google-launches-google-apps-labs-third-party-developers-welcome/

======
snprbob86
This is absolutely fantastic.

For anyone who does not currently use a Code Review tool on their projects, I
highly recommend you setup <http://codereview.yourdomain.com> with Guido's App
Engine code review app. It takes seconds to setup and is surprisingly capable.

~~~
ntoshev
I'm looking at it, and it seems it makes sense when your team is distributed,
but not if the two developers can actually make the code review on the same
computer.

~~~
snprbob86
Currently, my team is distributed. I am in WA and my partner is located in PA.

However, even when you are sitting right next to each other there is value in
a tool like this. If you are reviewing a large change set, you can huddle
around the review tool instead of around your normal editor. This way you
aren't tempted to make quick changes or fixes to the code on a whim, instead
you are annotating the code inline. Code context shortens the length of
comments, so you are more willing to make them. In person, I find that a lot
of comments are said aloud, but lost forever when you fail to write it down or
write it down without any context.

------
cstejerean
Well, seen this one coming since AppEngine was launched. This should make
their Apps offering even more compelling and help steal more marketshare from
Microsoft. Seems like a great way for enterprise software startups to get
their product in front of customers too.

------
bigthboy
Everyone is going slap happy with these open app platforms! Google, Microsoft,
Yahoo, Facebook, Apple...

------
DenisM
Uhm, no, third party developers are not welcome yet. They _will_ open the
platform to them, later.

